# Tastaturlayout im Window Manager einstellen



## lukelukeluke (20. September 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe SUSE 9.0 prof installiert und verwende den WindowManager "WindowMaker".
Wenn ich mich dort mit dem root user einlogge ist das Tastaturlayout eingestellt wie es sein sollte: "Deutsch (Schweiz).
Alle sonderzeichen funktioniere unter dem root usern.
In der Shell funktionieren alle Sonderzeichen mit allen Usern, dort habe ich also gar keine Probleme...

Jedoch funktionieren die Sonderzeichen nicht unter WindowMaker wenn ich mich mit einem anderen Benutzer als root anmelde, was ziemlich doof ist.
Es scheint, als wäre das Tastaturlayout für die anderen User auf "Deutsch (Deutschland)" eingestellt.
Das Problem ist auch, dass ich unter den anderen usern yast2 nicht aufrufen kann, auch nicht wenn ich ne xterm mit su öffne... Es heisst dann konnte X nicht öffnen, obwohl es mit root geht.

Mit anderen Worten:
Hat jemand eine Idee, wo die Dateien liegen, in welchen man das Tastaturlayout für andere Benutzer als root im X setzen kann?
Vielen Dank!
Gruss, luk


----------



## RedWing (20. September 2004)

Das Tastaturlayout für X kannst du mit dem Kommando
setxkbmap 
setzen. Schau mal in den Man Pages nach den Optionen.

Das Problem mit yast lässt sich lösen in dem du
1.) Entweder das NCurses basierte Yast (yast) startest oder
2.) bevor du dich mit su als root in der Shell einloggst um das graphische yast(yast2) zu 
starten, ein "xhost +" vorher eingibst,
das sollte es tun.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

